# leaf litter



## mountaindani (Dec 9, 2010)

I am having a hard time finding leaf litter and I'm wondering if I can use arbutus leaves if I bake them. I did the research to see if they are toxic and they aren't. I see people are using oak leaves that they pick off the tree and bake, but we have no oak trees on Vancouver island. I'm just trying to think of something that won't compost too fast. I'm in a bit of a pickle trying to think of something fast since I'm getting my frogs in 2 days... nothing like waiting for the last minute.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Any tree that's leaves are non toxic should work fine. You can bake it shortly to help clean it if you wish. The main reason people use oak leaves is because they break down relatively slower compared to other types. If you use a type of leave that breaks down quicker, that's fine, just replace it more often.
Bryan


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I use Persea leaves, Magnolia of other species besides the grandiflora, oak, maple, and other assorted ones. I've wondered about using bay leaves to make the tank a bit more aromatic hahaha. I am sure there are planted oaks on Vancouver Island. Check out Botanic gardens, and see if they have any planted. Generally, they're pretty free of pesticides.


----------



## mountaindani (Dec 9, 2010)

Well... We have some garry oaks. They are protected so I'm not so sure they would be pesticide free... lol. I've got some leaf litter on order at one of our local pet stores, but I may have to wait till after Christmas for it. I am getting my frogs and springtails in 2 days and I was hoping to have the tank ready for both. Hmm... seemed to have put the cart before the horse AGAIN!


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

The fallen leaves wouldn't be protected. What makes you think they wouldn't be pesticide free if they are protected? Fallen leaves, I would think, are fair game, as they would be raked up by the city, if they're on grass.


----------



## Junito (Jun 20, 2009)

So ur saying i can just use leaves from my yard as long as there properly cleaned. My parents have a tree in there yard don't know what kind of tree but the leaves look nice lol. I'll try them then.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

yes, leaves from outside can be used if cleaned properly. you need to identify the species of tree to ensure not only that you dont poison the frogs, but also dont poison yourself by "cleaning" the leaves in cookware

there are a few accepted methods;

method 1: (microwave) place the leaves in a large microwave safe bowl and cover the bottom with about an inch of water. microwave on HI for 5-15 minutes or until both the bowl and leaves are dry 

method 2: (stovetop) in a large stockpot, boil water and add leaves, boil for 30 minutes strain and dry (microwave works well for drying)

method 3: (chemical) leaves can also be cleaned chemically. a properly dosed amount of potassium permanganate (sold as "permoxyn" and available by order at most LFSs) wand water will disinfect leaves. (FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS ON BOTTLE CAREFULLY!!! potassium permanganate is very dangerous) leaves should sit in the solution for 15 minutes and be rinsed thoroughly.

james


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

james67 said:


> yes, leaves from outside can be used if cleaned properly. you need to identify the species of tree to ensure not only that you dont poison the frogs, but also dont poison yourself by "cleaning" the leaves in cookware
> 
> there are a few accepted methods;
> 
> ...



If any one uses Potassium Permanganate please be very careful with it. It is a strong oxidizer and should be handled with the utmost care. It will also stain most things a really nice purple color. Usually the things you don't want stained. (don't ask)
Doug


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

this ALWAYS happens, the danger factor has been stated every time i mention it. lets just not turn this into a thread about its hazards, if people want to use it, i warned them it was dangerous, they should read about specifics elsewhere, and generally be responsible.

james


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

james67 said:


> this ALWAYS happens, the danger factor has been stated every time i mention it. lets just not turn this into a thread about its hazards, if people want to use it, i warned them it was dangerous, they should read about specifics elsewhere, and generally be responsible.
> 
> james


James,
I agree 100 percent. It can be safely used. I haven't seen one of those threads yet. Sorry if I touched a nerve that was not the intention.
Doug


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Leaf litter is nice to have but if you get the frogs, you will need to put them in a simple enclosure to make sure they eat and are doing okay before you put them in a permanent home so plenty of time to procure the leaf litter...


----------



## mountaindani (Dec 9, 2010)

Junito said:


> So ur saying i can just use leaves from my yard as long as there properly cleaned. My parents have a tree in there yard don't know what kind of tree but the leaves look nice lol. I'll try them then.


I would suggest finding out what the tree is and if it's toxic. I'm a newbie, but I would think that's important.


----------

